# Using serial console for communication



## Shreekantha (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello All,


I have installed FreeBSD on hardisk  of the baremetal SWITCH. ( I took hard disk of the baremetal switch to the normal PC. Connected it through mSATA cable and installed FreeBSD. Later connected it  back to SWITCH.). I made below changes to activate serial console as per handbook:


Created  /boot/loader.conf and its contents are:


```
console="comconsole"
comconsole_speed="115200"
boot_serial="-h"
```

Also modified ttyu0 entry in /etc/ttys as :


```
ttyu0 “/usr/libexec/getty std.115200” vt100 on insecure
```

Also created a file boot.config in / and appended  “S115200” to pick the serial console speed. Still I am not getting the boot logs/logging console through serial console.


Any suggestions will be really appreciated. Thanks a lot.


Best Regards,

Shree


----------



## pvoigt (Sep 10, 2015)

Shreekantha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Also created a file boot.config in / and appended  “S115200” to pick the serial console speed. Still I am not getting the boot logs/logging console through serial console.Shree



According to my machine it should be

```
-P -S115200
```
instead.

Regards,
Peter


----------

